# *sigh* another example of someone who shouldn't have bought rabbits



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

A link to another forum I'm on not related to animals, I'll let you read it to get an idea.

http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/...-609/713513-help-vet-bills-when-benefits.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow the more I read the worse it got


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Depressing isn't it? I quite often see threads on this forum asking if such and such pet is good for a child etc. The other day there was a thread asking peoples opinions on getting a kitten for her daughters first birthday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Very depressing 
I know someone that got a kitten for their 3 year old, and when the 3 year old was too rough with the kitten rather than teaching her how to behave around animals they got "rid"


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Depressing isn't it? I quite often see threads on this forum asking if such and such pet is good for a child etc. The other day there was a thread asking peoples opinions on getting a kitten for her daughters first birthday!


Ha! You should have said 'Go ahead if you don't want your daughter to have any hands left by her second birthday'


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i just get so sad for the bunnies...

animals are brought in as additions to your family, not additions to your posessions...

a neighbour of a friend of mine keeps a rabbit in a tiny hutch at the bottom of the garden, no-one has ever seen it out of there and the water bottle is often empty.. i have thought of jail breaking the poor thing out a few times!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant understand how so many parents are stupid enough to buy their kids pets


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

My Dad used to break into a next door neighbours garden to feed their dog and give it water as it was kept tied to a shed at the bottom of the garden with no water or food. We finally got RSPCA involved but that had been bought for a child if I remember rightly. 

I was talking to a guy when I was going into student housing who said that it is unbelievable how many people leave their rabbits behind just in the garden or in their old bedroom. It's not just students. I know someone that acquired a couple of kittens after buying a house that had been empty quite a few weeks before he moved in.


----------

